# fishing tomorrow



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

anyone able to fish east bay tomorrow? need someone to help with different things going to east bay. wife can't back trailer!!


----------



## pegleg13 (Aug 29, 2007)

reel thing said:


> anyone able to fish east bay tomorrow? need someone to help with different things going to east bay. wife can't back trailer!!


Is it East Bay Matagoda? Where would your put the boat in? How long do you want to be out? I have my 9yo grandson with me and would love a 1/2 day or so. I can back a boat trailer, etc. I don't walk or climb well (use a cane) but have lots if fishing experience and can handle a sm boat (< 30'). I live in Palacios and can get to where you are no problem! 
Call it text/ or respond to this post
Steve @ 832-405-0272. I'm good almost any day in the future also.


----------

